# Spanish flies!!!



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Currently on a campsite near Barcelona, and its very good with nearly perfect weather. The only problem is FLIES. Everytime we sit outsite the little buggers come to annoy us. 
We use Avon skin so soft, but it only seems to work for a short while. Despite all the fly screens been in use in the motorhome they always seem to find a way inside.
Everyone else seems to be coping with them but not us.
Has anyone got any suggestions on how to keep them away please?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

I noticed that when we were in that area,very few down here in Calpe.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have my trusty fly squatters €1 for the Chino shops..  
If it's real bad, consider a pitch move, maybe there is something about that pitch that is attracting them..
Apart from that no other construtive advise...

ps.. 4 degrees here last night, no fly issues... Wanna swop... :lol:


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

tonka said:


> ps.. 4 degrees here last night, no fly issues... Wanna swop... :lol:


Thanks, but no


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

We were nr Barcelona tossa de mar & had a real problem with the flies moved down to tarragona and no problems there much better site as well


----------



## ac45 (Jun 28, 2011)

We in Albia, 26dgs in the shade, blinkin Ell, it,s hot hot hot, few flies but not a problem 
8)


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It must be the untreated sewerage outlet at Barcelona........  

Ray.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi. 

We had same problem at Villanova several years ago. It lasts for about a month. Can be caused bt cutting back trees around the campsites.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Sticky flypapers from Betterware.
They won't keep the flies away, but they'll attract and immobilise those who come near.
And if nothing else, you'll get a feeling of smug revenge when you count your victories.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Buy a Chameleon, I used to have a few at one time and they love flies, they are a bit slow though so best to put in on your finger and take it near the flies and let it do its work.

http://www.firstnews.co.uk/discover/chameleon-tongue-deadly-weapon-i230


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

How about taking the toilet cassette out of the locker and leaving it open about 10 feet away from the van. :lol:

Nick.


----------

